# missing on load possibly sold



## pixi (3 July 2011)

hi seen this on face book 
Prince is a 15.2 Strawberry roan Welsh Section D gelding 17years young Freezemarked 3Y0B(on his back) He hangs his tail to the right whilst being riden He can be bad mannered in his stable &......very bargy yet can be the perfect gentlemen
He was on loan as I his owner was pregnant &couldnt ride him &couldnt stand to see him wasted in a field, but couldnt sell him as he's my baby.
I was under the impression he was loaned out to a kind trustworthy man However this is obviously wrong
The man who had him on loan is called CRAIG JOESPH LAYDEN from worksop I have been told he is currently living in spain &have reason to believe he has sold below  is his link 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_211008175609018&ap=1


----------



## MHOL (4 July 2011)

Equine Details - PRINCE ROYALE
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1993
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Roan
Height	157cm
Breed	Not Known
Submitted by	Horse Passport Agency Ltd
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO


----------



## stormhorse (4 July 2011)

now on stolen horse register


----------



## Mogg (4 July 2011)

from FB page 7 hours ago:

GREAT NEWS GUYS IVE TRACED HIM DOWN JUST NEED TO DO A FEW THINGS IN ORDER TO GET DETAILS OF WHERE HE CURENTLY IS DUE TO DATA PROTECTION THE PASSPORT AGENCY CANT TELL ME WISH ME LUCK WITH THE POLICE &TRADING STANDARDS


 strangely enough the owners father came round to my yard with a flyer on Saturday and i said id scan it in and post on here but typically my scanner seems to be on strike,       Glad she's managed to locate him & hope he comes home safely


----------



## amc (5 July 2011)

Good Luck ! XX


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2011)

Good luck,hope she can get the horse back.


----------



## fatpiggy (5 July 2011)

Coincidence probably, but there is a post on here regarding a Welsh D for sale, "would you buy it because it carries its tail to the right?"


----------



## ew1801 (5 July 2011)

really?? that is strange where is the thread??


----------



## fatpiggy (5 July 2011)

On the vet board - half way down page 1, posted by woodnymph.


----------

